# Skimmed Pump died ..



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

So ...

My Vertex Alpha 200 skimmer pump died. Any recommendations on where I can get a replacement or with something equally as good or better?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IIRC, the motorblock is an Askoll and is either the 1500 (discontinued for the pond sector for the 1350) or the 2000 Max-Flo.

Take the motorblock with you to BA (I think they still carry Laguna pond pumps) and compare the motorblocks. you will have to open the casing of the pond filter housing to get access to the pump.

With the matching motorblock, you will have to drill the screw holes a little bigger for the Vertex Ti bolts to go through.

HTH


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

Nit sure your flow etx. Buy My pump died in my vertex in80 and i replaced with a tunze dc skimmer pump. Best decision ever! 

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------

